# Knot for pulling tree while felling - against lean



## davec (May 4, 2012)

I figure this is the easiest place to ask.... I got some good 1/2" polyester winch line from Baileys and need to pull a few trees against their natural lean this weekend. Nothing critical as there are no buildings, I just don't want them to hang up and damage other good trees when I have a good place to put them, if I can pull them over a bit. I will hook the rope to the skidding winch and use a snatch block, but all I know for knots are the classic granny knot. I'm sure there is something that is suited for making a loop to hook to the winch and then around the tree, so I'm asking what that would be... I can look them up on the animated knots website, just looking for which one(s) make sense. 

Yeah, I'm probably over thinking this...but it never hurts to ask in my book...

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Pelorus (May 4, 2012)

Hey Dave,
Learn to tie a running bowline (to attach to the tree being pulled), and a bowline (to attach to the winch).
Both are easy to tie and untie after being loaded. Bowline-on-a-bight would be another good one for when you need a mid-line knot
Learn to tie them well, or your nice new rope is gonna suffer the ravages of the screwdriver (or worse) treatment trying to undo the impossible.


----------



## davec (May 4, 2012)

Cool. Thanks. I was guessing bowline was the one, but figured someone here would know for sure. So what defines "tie them well?" What's the difference between a good and bad one?


----------



## redprospector (May 4, 2012)

davec said:


> Cool. Thanks. I was guessing bowline was the one, but figured someone here would know for sure. So what defines "tie them well?" What's the difference between a good and bad one?



A good knot is a pretty knot. But you'll know for sure when you go to untie it. :hmm3grin2orange:

Andy


----------



## davec (May 4, 2012)

Yeah I think I'm getting it. I've practiced a bunch of running bowlines and regular bowlines. I can see when it looks right or not after a few of them...Thanks, guys.


----------



## Ironworker (May 5, 2012)

If you can't tie it tangle it alot:msp_tongue:


----------



## Pleasant Ridge (May 5, 2012)

Timber hitch! Anything else that gets pulled real hard will be fused.


----------



## Pelorus (May 5, 2012)

Pleasant Ridge said:


> Timber hitch! Anything else that gets pulled real hard will be fused.



Mebbe you could teach me how to tie a timber hitch on the ground so that it can be pulled up into a canopy to safely and efficiently cinch tight say 40' off the ground!


----------



## unclemoustache (May 5, 2012)

I was going to suggest the timber hitch as well, but the other suggestions were good also. The only reason I'd lean toward the timber hitch is that it has less rope bend at the knot on the working end, resulting in a stronger knot than the bowline, but according to Jepson's "Tree Climber's Companion," most ropes don't break at the knot, despite the amount of discussion that goes on regarding knot strength.

But then, I'm quite the novice at this sort of thing myself, although I've read a fair bit. Collective wisdom from the pros will suit you better. :cool2:


----------



## savageactor7 (May 6, 2012)

We use 2 round turns around the tree, then the bitter end is secured with about 5 half hitches separated every 10" or so. If you pull tight after each half hitch they wont move under load. Easy to undue.


----------



## unclemoustache (May 6, 2012)

savageactor7 said:


> We use 2 round turns around the tree, then the bitter end is secured with about 5 half hitches separated every 10" or so. If you pull tight after each half hitch they wont move under load. Easy to undue.



That sounds like a modified Clove Hitch. Another good one, but not so secure unless you put in several half-hitches like you suggest. Easy to untie after being heavy loaded.


----------



## davec (May 6, 2012)

Bowlines seemed to work well. Only had a couple that we ended up having to pull.

Thanks!


----------



## haveawoody (May 6, 2012)

For me it's a decent ton winch with a quick pull rate in my truck with an extra long cable.
Comes with a hook already and any time you get your truck stuck it's ready to get you out.
The hook goes nicely on pretty much anything as you climb and makes for a nice two hand climb.

I pull my bumper up to a distant tree for resistance and flying debris safety.
Not to mention pulling down something that might weigh 2 or 3 times the truck weight.

Pretty rare that i can't get the truck at some location that is handy for the pull down.


----------

